# Fish tank next to window



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it a good or bad idea to have a fish tank next to the window? I believe i read somewhere online it could be a bad idea, but I don't see why it would be?. I moved my tank in-front of the window to let a little extra light in to maybe help my plants. My anubias are starting to get a little yellowed. I have a fertilizer and a 15 watt florescent daylight bulb in my 5 gallon tank, but they are still looking a little yellowed. :-?

So far my fish really like looking out the window. haha


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use natural sunlight for a couple of my natural planted soil based tanks, however, they are very heavy planted and fairly large tanks

Sunlight can be really good for plants and fish...but you have to watch out for over heating issues in smaller volume tanks and algae if you don't have enough plants in the tank to use that energy source up before the algae can get it....


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

I once had Bacardi's tank right under my window sil and it would get full of algy very fast. I still have lots to learn with fish keeping so i have never had real plants in any tanks but with his 10gal filtered/heated/decorated tank, after i cleaned it almost 2 or 3 days later Algy was back taking over Lol. I have Goose's 2.5gal (filtered/heated) by a wall now with only a little bit under my window.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks! I'll keep an eye on my tank for algae. If I start to see it in there more than usual I will move my tank back where it was.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have my 10 gal right under a window to help with plants. I just make sure to leave the shutters halfway closed to dilute the sunlight. You want indirect sunlight not direct sunlight.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I have 2 three gal. bowls on a side board in front of east facing windows so they get morning sun. The bettas seem to like it & so do the java ferns I have in there. Algae? Yeah, some - but I just clean it off during regular water changes. In the summer when the sun is really hot, I just close the blinds part way.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I also have an apple snail in my tank, so he should help with the algae a little bit. He cleaned up a few of my anubias I had bought that were covered in algae.


----------

